# ODI GRIPS



## 30backs

trying to order some for the brute how do i determine if they are 120mm or 130mm? My stock grips suck has anyone use the grips and how do they like them?


----------



## LSUh20fowler

I have a set of ODI extreme on both 420's. I really like them. My 420's take the 130mm. I just measured with a tape measure and converted inches to mm.


----------



## bruiser quad

I don't have the ODI's but I have a set of griplocks made by Fly Racing, and I tell you what, idunno if I will ever glue on another set of grips.... If you wear out a spot on the top you can flop sides and it's like a new pair.


----------



## Bootlegger

get the 130mm....JustAddDirt and Wild Boar has them for $25 shipped. Mine will be here on Tuesday. I got mine from Just add dirt.com


----------



## 30backs

ok thanks for the info


----------



## 88rxn/a

awesome, def. need new grips!


----------



## Bootlegger

I put my ODI's on yesterday.....they are AWESOME! the 130mm will be better. got mine form Just add dirt. Mine came Saturday USPS in two days....WOW!


----------



## 88rxn/a

which ones did you get?
i seen they have a couple different choices.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> I put my ODI's on yesterday.....they are AWESOME! the 130mm will be better. got mine form Just add dirt. Mine came Saturday USPS in two days....WOW!


 
ODI's are my next set too. Glad you like them.


----------



## Bootlegger

I got the ODI Rouges...I am VERY surprised at how nice they are...that will be all I buy from here on out. I am trying to get Matt at Mud-Throwers to carry them as well....


----------



## 30backs

just got the new rogue's install ....I can say Kawasaki spared no expense when it came to glue on the factory one"s ...lol almost cut my finger off trying to remove those thing's


----------



## Bootlegger

I love my ODI's....they are all I will ever buy from here on out. Best Grips I have used.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'm needing a new set for my 300...its gonna be spooled with 27 or 28's, so its gonna be a real challenge to drive...on the 120-130mm...is that the handle bar diameter or the overall grip diameter?

I'm gonna need some pretty comfy grips...


----------



## Bootlegger

its the length of them. Just Add Dirt is where I got mine.


----------



## kd5hqf

ODI's In My Opinion, Are the most comfortable and Rugged Grips I have ever had !!


----------



## GWNBrute

I'm running Pro-Taper pillow tops they are pretty sweet!


----------



## Bootlegger

kd5hqf said:


> ODI's In My Opinion, Are the most comfortable and Rugged Grips I have ever had !!


Yep...they are all I will run..no glue and that is NICE!


----------



## 88rxn/a

so i bought these hand guards...
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4308

my question is, can i use the lock on ODI rogue grips or the dual ply still?
if so which ones do you all think i should get?
im about to order them soon and put these all on at once (grips and guards).


----------



## Bootlegger

88rxn/a said:


> so i bought these hand guards...
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4308
> 
> my question is, can i use the lock on ODI rogue grips or the dual ply still?
> if so which ones do you all think i should get?
> im about to order them soon and put these all on at once (grips and guards).


Sorry...but no. where those go into the handle bars..you can't leave the cap off the end of the ODI's.


----------



## jmeier1981

Has anyone tried the padded ODI grips that moose sells?


----------



## 1bigforeman

I saw this thread a few nights ago and bought the ODI Rouges. Thanks for adding more stuff to my list...don't think I have enough already...lol.


----------



## ThaMule

I have some ODI's but the right grip doesnt go all the way on thought because its wont fit into the stock hole on the handle bar. I redrilled it and tried it but had throttle issues so had to let the grip hang off the end a little bit. you cant tell though.


----------



## 88rxn/a

Bootlegger said:


> Sorry...but no. where those go into the handle bars..you can't leave the cap off the end of the ODI's.


I see, but wouldnt the caps for the handguards act as the same purpose of the ODI grips??


----------



## Bootlegger

Maybe...I could be wrong...I can't remember how mine snaped in.


----------



## phreebsd

i checked out bootleggers ODI grips today. they were very nice. I'd like some in fact.
Oh, thanks for the dip mark.


----------



## 1bigforeman

I put my Rouges on the other day. You weren't kidding about the glue!!! If you plan on saving your factory grips...good luck. Also, the 130's fit but won't slide all the way on at the throttle side but still works fine.


----------



## islandlife

diggin up an old thread here, but, does anyone know if the ODI rogues will fit over glue on grip warmers? i got some symtec heated grips w/thumb warmer (PN 210039) for christmas, gonna change grips at the same time. the odi's look killer, but will the little lock ring fit over the heater element?


----------



## NMKawierider

islandlife said:


> diggin up an old thread here, but, does anyone know if the ODI rogues will fit over glue on grip warmers? i got some symtec heated grips w/thumb warmer (PN 210039) for christmas, gonna change grips at the same time. the odi's look killer, but will the little lock ring fit over the heater element?


I don't think so, They are very close to the bar size so the clamps will work and the grip won't have any play/ movement between it and the bar. I had just bought a set of ODIs when I switched and put a Moose Dual Gasser which is a thumb and a twist throttle. I tried everything to make them slide over but ended up breaking the ODIs. Man...ODI needs to make a few different sizes or at least a slip-on version for twist throttles. I might try their slip-ons to see if it will work for my application...only 12 bucks...what the heck- sure liked how they felt.


----------



## islandlife

i guess ill go with pro taper pillow tops then. really like the look of the odi's tho


----------



## JD GREEN

I put the ODI's on mine and i will never have anything else except if i go to heated grips in the winter. Has anyone ever tried the cuffs that slide over the handle bars and how did you like them?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Bump, starting to think grip warmers or the sleeves would be nice. Anyone running the sleeves are they waterproof?


----------



## fstang24

got a set of odi rogue grips, whats the trick on getting the old ones off?


----------



## blue beast

i would say cut them off they r on good....


----------



## NMKawierider

blue beast said:


> i would say cut them off they r on good....


Yep, razer knife, peal-off then clean up the bars.


----------



## Bootlegger

ODI's rock! :rockn: I got about 3 pairs...lol. I got some Red rings with Bootlegger on them. They look cool.


----------



## brute for mud

i wish i could find the old school odi mushrooms the were awsome grips and lasted a long time to


----------



## NMKawierider

brute for mud said:


> i wish i could find the old school odi mushrooms the were awsome grips and lasted a long time to


Like these ??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ODI-...rcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5adff37017


----------



## byrd

what size does are brutes take


----------



## NMKawierider

byrd said:


> what size does are brutes take


120mm Roques is what I bought and that fit fine.


----------



## byrd

nmkawierider said:


> 120mm Roques is what I bought and that fit fine.


Thanks. Ill order some very soon


----------



## fstang24

installed the odi rogues grips on mine brute today, perfect fit, i got the 120mm, cant wait to test them out


----------



## Mudforce

So will these fit with the stick on hand warmers? I ordered a set and should get them this weak, I hope they work.


----------



## brute for mud

nmkawierider said:


> Like these ??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ODI-...rcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5adff37017


these are the new style the old style were 2 pieces not 1


----------



## fstang24

here are a few pics of the odi grips on the brute, perfect fit as i got the 120mm, just be careful not to strip the allen bolt head as i almost did mine, use the proper allen wrench. i apologize picture quality is not that great


----------



## byrd

not bad. give them heck and tell us how they hold up


----------



## fstang24

i sure will, will give my personal review after this weekends ride


----------



## NMKawierider

I loved mine...only had them on for one ride then I went with this Moose dual gasser throttle and they wouldn't work...


----------



## 88rxn/a

FINALLY ordered a set...i got tired of my hands turning black and my grips are toast...should be a whole new ride now!!LOL


----------

